# East Coast Z Nationals-Carlisle, Pennsylvania



## Pats300zx (Oct 8, 2005)

On May 22-23, 2010, five Tri-State area Z clubs will be hosting the East Coast Z Nationals as part of Import Kit Nationals at the Carlisle Fairgrounds in Carlisle, Pennsylvania. The hosting clubs include the White Rose Z Club, Maryland Z Club, East Coast Z Association, Connecticut Z Car Club, and the New Jersey Z Car Club.

The event will include a Peoples Choice car show on Saturday (May 22) and a track event on Sunday (May 23) at the Quarter Ace Drag way in Mount Holly Springs, Pa. The car show will be judged by Z vintage classes and all show participants will be able to vote on their favorite Z’s. The show will also have 50/50’s and raffle prizes. 

Hotel accommodations (50 rooms) have been secured for the event at the Hotel Carlisle in Carlisle, Pennsylvania at a rate of $111.00 per night. The hotel website is Hotel Carlisle and Embers Convention Center a Luxury Carlisle PA Hotel. The hotel is one of the nicer hotels in the area and does not require a two night minimum like other hotels in the area for this weekend event. Rooms can be reserved under the name “East Coast Z Association”. 

A social get together is planned for Saturday night in the hotel lounge following the car show. Rooms must be reserved by April 22, 2010. All East Coast Z National event participants will be staying together at the hotel in one of hotel carriage houses. The hotel has plenty of parking and space for trailers.

A flyer for the event can be found at:











For more information on the event, please contact:

Erik Kidwell (WRZC) [email protected]
Patrick McCall (ECZA)[email protected]l.com
Mark Lambert (MZC) [email protected]
Ross Williams (CTZCC) [email protected]
Paul Riccioli (NJZCC) [email protected]


----------



## Pats300zx (Oct 8, 2005)

We have about 40 Z's preregistered for the show. We will also be possibly be providing food for everyone attending (hot dogs etc).

Carlisle Fairgrounds will be providing us with a 20 x 20 tent for the event.


----------

